# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  لعلاج الشعر التالف من الصبغة

## الوسادة

*






صفار البيض



ملعقة عسل 



ملعقة ماينويز





ملعقة زبادي





ملعقه من حمام الزيت فاتيكا او فاشكول او اي حمام زيت عندك




وزيت زيتون الكميه اللي تعجبك 





بس ياعزيزاتي تخلطينها مع بعض يكون قوامها شوي متماسك 
وتحطينها على شعرك لمدة ساعتين ويفضل تسوين له حماام زيت


طبعا التحسن ملاااااحظ وواضح تحسن بنسبة 70% يعني نسبه حلوه بالنسبه للدمار 
وبعد بالنسبه للمايونيز اللي فروتها حساسه لا تسخدمه لانه ممكن يهيجها يعني تقدر تستغني عنها..

بصراحة انا مش مرتاحة للبيض ( صح و لا انتوا مو معي يا اعضاء حصني الغالي ) 
*

----------


## فيروز

مش صعبة بس فيها شوية قرف الله يصبرنا على الريحة

----------


## shams spring

*تخيلي يا هديل احط بيض ع شعري O.o
.
.
.
والله ماما لتزتني من الشباك 

*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*جربت احط هيك شغلات على شعري وكانت النتائج مُذهلة 

بس لازم تغسلي شعرك بعد الحمام بماء مخلوط بقليل من الخل  او عصير الليمون عشان تروح الزنخة عن الشعر

يسلموووووووووووو على الموضوع ال.. مُفيد*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

معلومات حلوة ومفيدة 
بس انا لون شعري اسود طبيعي وما بحب اصبغه

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

